# Website keywords and ranking



## dennis (Nov 17, 2004)

For those of you with websites;


1. What are your most important keywords? What do you think people are typing when they use a search engine?

2. How well do you rank in google when those keywords are used?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Using a program like Google Analytics will help you find those answers


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

xxxxx xxxxx xxxxx rank me on first or second page Roofing is in the title and domain name.
xxxxx xxxxx in Rich, Va. usually rank me #1. I have other combos too that rank well.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I get calls from lead generators that claim they can make me #1 for the keyword 'Roofing". Now, I ask you, what would be the benefit of that? Would the benefit be the $8.00 bid for that keyword in a PPC campaign?


----------



## CF Construction (Nov 16, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> Using a program like Google Analytics will help you find those answers


....for some reason that doesn't work for me. I've tried using it since it since a few months back and it always give me a 0 stat for my visitors when in fact I know we're getting lots of traffic through the website


----------



## dennis (Nov 17, 2004)

I guess that was a stupid question. No one is going to post what their keywords are in case there are competitors lurking. duh

How about this.

How well does your website rank in google.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I use longer phrases like St Paul kitchen remodel, Twin Cities kitchen bath.
Not great, but I'm on top with phrases like that.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Here's a web tool that will give you related keyword phrases and their search traffic based on an keyword you submit:

http://www.keyworddiscovery.com/search.html


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

orson said:


> Here's a web tool that will give you related keyword phrases and their search traffic based on an keyword you submit:
> 
> http://www.keyworddiscovery.com/search.html


Another one is called Word Tracker.

Here is the direct link to the free word checker:

http://freekeywords.wordtracker.com/

Keyword Discovery is more approved though.

Ed


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

dennis said:


> I guess that was a stupid question. No one is going to post what their keywords are in case there are competitors lurking. duh.


Why do you think this is such a secret? 

Everybody knows what those keywords are.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Local keywords will yield the most qualified traffic--but your page's relevance to search engines is a factor of ALL of your content and keywords--including generic ones like "roofing", "kitchen remodeling", etc.

I've posted the following tool in a few threads today, but it bears repeating:

http://www.seocentro.com/tools/search-engines/metatag-analyzer.html

I target my local keywords most heavily:

Indianapolis Kitchen Remodeling, Indianapolis Remodeling Contractor, Indianapolis Room Additions, etc. and usually come up 1, 2 or 3 in the results.


----------



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm learning all this stuff for the first time, so please bear with me.

I've read many of the SEO posts on this forum and from what I understand I think I'm supposed to:

1. Make sure each page of my site contains certain relevant keywords

2. Register certain domain names that contain important keywords for my biz and geography, (eastbumblehell-lightbulb-replacement.com) and have them all point to my main site.

3. Use something called meta tags on each page. (still not sure exactly what these are)

4. Update my blog with fresh content weekly. Question, if the main site is gocohome.com and the blog is gocohome.com/blog, will the search engines automatically pick up the fresh content for both the site and the blog? Does this happen because the blog has a link to my web site? I'm not sure I understand how this works.

5. Register my biz with search engine local directories and as many other online directories as possible.

Does this sum up DIY SEO? And will doing all this start moving me up in the rankings?


----------



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

ChrWright said:


> Local keywords will yield the most qualified traffic--but your page's relevance to search engines is a factor of ALL of your content and keywords--including generic ones like "roofing", "kitchen remodeling", etc.
> 
> I've posted the following tool in a few threads today, but it bears repeating:
> 
> ...


So, do you write out the above keywords exactly as they're written on each page of your site? Just the home page?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

HomerJ said:


> I'm learning all this stuff for the first time, so please bear with me.
> 
> I've read many of the SEO posts on this forum and from what I understand I think I'm supposed to:
> 
> ...


 
Do some online research to understand how the search engines work. This will help you prioritize changes and improvements.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

HomerJ said:


> I'm learning all this stuff for the first time, so please bear with me.
> 
> I've read many of the SEO posts on this forum and from what I understand I think I'm supposed to:
> 
> ...


I'd say this is a pretty good start. To be really successful at SEO you need to be patient and determined. It's not something that happens overnight.


----------



## Hammer_Nail (Jun 16, 2008)

*Keyword*

Keyword 'Kane County' and various construction phrases.. rank page 1


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

CF Construction said:


> ....for some reason that doesn't work for me. I've tried using it since it since a few months back and it always give me a 0 stat for my visitors when in fact I know we're getting lots of traffic through the website


The code was inserted incorrectly ( you did insert the code on your website?)

you did not insert it on all your pages

you don't exist


----------



## Hammer_Nail (Jun 16, 2008)

*You Rank well..*



ChrWright said:


> Local keywords will yield the most qualified traffic--but your page's relevance to search engines is a factor of ALL of your content and keywords--including generic ones like "roofing", "kitchen remodeling", etc.
> 
> I've posted the following tool in a few threads today, but it bears repeating:
> 
> ...


You Rank #1 with your Key Phrases, and I see you are using your Signature here to improve your SERP's.. good job, and nice website


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks..... backlinks are big with Google.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Thanks..... backlinks are big with Google.


I believe it is shameful the way you guys use CT to plug your websites and attain back links, I would never do something like that :shifty::shifty:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I bet if you spend as much time marketing your website to your target market (maybe a postcard mailer, or even making relationships with people and handing them your card) as you do stressing over which keywords are on your page (and what "grade" some online tool gives you for the density of those particular words) and what rank you are in Google, you would get more conversions.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> I bet if you spend as much time marketing your website to your target market (maybe a postcard mailer, or even making relationships with people and handing them your card) as you do stressing over which keywords are on your page (and what "grade" some online tool gives you for the density of those particular words) and what rank you are in Google, you would get more conversions.


 
Who says I can't do both? Who says I don't? 

Why step into a conversation and act the jerk?


----------



## dennis (Nov 17, 2004)

hmmmm, something from everyone. Mostly good. 

Thanks for the replys


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

Good stuff on this thread, guys. :thumbsup:

Check out this video if you want to see the best, most accurate description of what links are most valuable _now, _rather than a couple of years ago.

*Video: "Dude, Your Links Kinda Suck."*

It's the best description I've seen anywhere.


----------



## msteinhoff (Feb 26, 2009)

HomerJ said:


> I've read many of the SEO posts on this forum and from what I understand I think I'm supposed to:


That's pretty much it but I'd add one more point...

** create good content **

No amount of traffic in the world will help you if people immediately bounce off your web site and go elsewhere. If you can't convert the traffic you get into sales (or ad clicks), the traffic is worthless.



HomerJ said:


> gocohome.com and the blog is gocohome.com/blog, will the search engines automatically pick up the fresh content for both the site and the blog?


Yes, though I'd hedge my bets on 'automatically'.

Unless your blog platform has a method of letting the search engines know there is new content, you should notify them yourself using a tool such as Ping-O-Matic (pingomatic.com). You should also be using Google's Webmaster tools to list your sitemap and Google Analytics to see if all the work you are doing is paying off.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Hammer_Nail (Jun 16, 2008)

*Getting Quality Links..*



SethHoldren said:


> Good stuff on this thread, guys. :thumbsup:
> 
> Check out this video if you want to see the best, most accurate description of what links are most valuable _now, _rather than a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


Getting Quality Links.. is easier said than done:w00t:


----------

